# First attempt at a coat for Morgan!



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

This is my first attempt at making clothes for Morgan. It is reversible, fleece on one side and Flannel on the other. 








fleece side (couldnt get good pics of it on her the fleece way, she was being hyper LOL)

















Flannel side (shes standing on the blankie I made her for her b-day)


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Wonderful. It looks so cute on tiny Morgan. Morgan is so lovely.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Great job! I love the expression on her face in the last picture - too cute!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks great! Where did you find the pattern or did you make it up?


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone 

I actually traced a coat I had bought for her, Ive never seen another with the same design and it is her favorite coat (mine too!) so I figured I would try to make her a new one. Im happy with it for a first try, stitching is a little wonky but she will never be able to tell LOL!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Great job.. and tiny Morgan is such a precious little model!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhh....you did a reallly great
job!! Keep up the work.

Lori


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Really nice! You did really good on that! Morgan is a real cutie too!


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

tooooo cute!! her fab coat and ms. morgan the model!!!! whatta doll!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That looks great! Morgan is SOOOO gorgeous btw!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well done it's great!
She is so cute wearing it too! x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks really good. Great job

Morgan looks pleased with it too x


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

Good job very cute


----------

